# Anyone got the formal admission from UCLA?



## alcudish (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi guys,

I received a message on Mar 27 from UCLA TFT saying that I was accepted by their MFA cinematography program, and the formal decision is pending by the university for degree audit / review, which would usually be done within 10 days.

But I haven't heard from them since. May I know any of you have received the formal letter from UCLA Graduate Division? And how long does it usually take between the message from the program and the formal letter from the university?

I'm a bit worried since I have rejected all other admission offers. Thanks!


----------



## biacelani (Apr 8, 2019)

I haven't heard back yet either, but the guy at IIE responsible for my application said e talked to the Admissions office and that we would probably be receiving our official letters by the end of this week. I was getting kinda worried too.


----------



## alcudish (Apr 8, 2019)

biacelani said:


> I haven't heard back yet either, but the guy at IIE responsible for my application said e talked to the Admissions office and that we would probably be receiving our official letters by the end of this week. I was getting kinda worried too.



Thanks for sharing! Let's keep each other updated on this..


----------



## alcudish (Apr 18, 2019)

Just got it this morning. More details in the conversation between us. Topic closed.


----------

